# Microsoft gegen Sony: Leistungsvorteil der Scorpio zur PS4 Pro "deutlich"



## MichaelBonke (8. September 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Microsoft gegen Sony: Leistungsvorteil der Scorpio zur PS4 Pro "deutlich"* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Microsoft gegen Sony: Leistungsvorteil der Scorpio zur PS4 Pro "deutlich"


----------



## CryPosthuman (8. September 2016)

Technologisch ist das ja ganz beeindruckend und wirkt sich diesmal hoffentlich auch auf die letztliche Qualität der PC spiele aus - vor allem der XBO Scorpio wegen.
Aber bei der verkauften Menge an PS4s die es bisher gab, müssen sich doch auch eine Menge Spieler verarscht vorkommen, weil sie entweder die Konsole "nochmal kaufen" müssen oder sich mit der schlechteren Konsole abfinden..


----------



## Frullo (8. September 2016)

Penisvergleich


----------



## Spiritogre (8. September 2016)

CryPosthuman schrieb:


> Technologisch ist das ja ganz beeindruckend und wirkt sich diesmal hoffentlich auch auf die letztliche Qualität der PC spiele aus - vor allem der XBO Scorpio wegen.
> Aber bei der verkauften Menge an PS4s die es bisher gab, müssen sich doch auch eine Menge Spieler verarscht vorkommen, weil sie entweder die Konsole "nochmal kaufen" müssen oder sich mit der schlechteren Konsole abfinden..



Die Pro soll ja aber nur interessant sein, wenn man auch den passenden 4k Fernseher hat.


----------



## Rabowke (8. September 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die Pro soll ja aber nur interessant sein, wenn man auch den passenden 4k Fernseher hat.


... da hab ich was anderes gelesen.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (8. September 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die Pro soll ja aber nur interessant sein, wenn man auch den passenden 4k Fernseher hat.


Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, wird echtes 4k Spielen nur bei Tetris und Co. möglich sein, der Rest wird lediglich hochskaliert. Ob sich dann dann nur für 4k lohnt ist die andere Frage. Ich denke eher sie macht Sinn für die VR Brille, die Grafik scheint ja auf der normalen PS4 nicht gerade der Bringer zu sein. Für stabile 60 sollte es bei FHD auch langen, was ein echter Mehrwert zu den Diashows (überspitzt) momentan ist.


----------



## Spiritogre (8. September 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, wird echtes 4k Spielen nur bei Tetris und Co. möglich sein, der Rest wird lediglich hochskaliert.



Nun übertreib mal nicht so. Für ältere Titel wie Skyrim in 4k wird es locker reichen.



> Ob sich dann dann nur für 4k lohnt ist die andere Frage. Ich denke eher sie macht Sinn für die VR Brille, die Grafik scheint ja auf der normalen PS4 nicht gerade der Bringer zu sein.


Wieso immer dieses Gerücht? Schaue dir doch einfach mal die Grafik der angekündigten VR Spiele an. 
So oder so gibt und wird es für VR (auch auf PC) auf absehbare Zeit keine "richtigen" Spiele mit Triple A Niveau geben, dafür ist die Verbreitung auf absehbare Zeit einfach zu gering. Da ist die Grafik nun wirklich das geringste Problem.
Und die PS4 muss nur 60 FPS schaffen, dass ist alles. Das tut sie heute schon bei vielen normalen Spielen. Sogar auf der PS3 laufen viele Games mit 60FPS.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (8. September 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nun übertreib mal nicht so. Für ältere Titel wie Skyrim in 4k wird es locker reichen.
> 
> 
> Wieso immer dieses Gerücht? Schaue dir doch einfach mal die Grafik der angekündigten VR Spiele an.
> ...



Für ältere Spielchen brauche ich aber kein 4k. Ich persönlich sehe den Vorteil der Pro eher im FHD Bereich: Hohe Details, vernünftiges AA und staibile 60fps sollten drin sein.

Ich habe mir auch die Grafik der VR Spiele angeschaut und sowas hier haut mich einfach nicht vom Hocker, das sieht aus wie ein sehr frühes PS3 Spiel:
http://www.pcgames.de/screenshots/970x546/2016/07/DriveClub-VR-1-pc-games.jpg

Es gibt ja auch schon Meinungen von Testern zur Grafik, sogar hier auf PCGames von Thomas Szedlaks*:*
"Erschreckend im negativen Sinn war  allerdings die Bild- bzw. Grafikqualität bei allen von mir ausprobierten  PS-VR-Spielen: Unscharf, pixelig, starkes Kantenflimmern, kein  Vergleich zum normalen PS4-Bild in Full-HD. Mir war vorher klar, dass  ich bei VR Abstriche machen muss, dass sie aber so groß sein würden, hat  mich überrascht."

Ich werde mir bei Release aber mal selber ein Bild davon machen, wie das ganze in der Praxis und im Vergleich zur Pro ausschaut. Letztlich ist es auch immer alles eine Frage des Geschmacks bzw. des eigenen Anspruchs.


----------



## stayxone (8. September 2016)

Hmm ne Sony sorry, ich hol dann lieber ne Scorpio  Ach BTW meine One S kann 4k Blu-ray abspielen  und hat 100€ weniger gekostet...


----------



## Spiritogre (8. September 2016)

Die PS4 Pro würde mich auch nur wegen 60FPS und gutem AA interessieren. Nur müssten da die bisherigen Spiele wohl alle extra nachgepatcht werden, was wohl viele Studios nicht tun werden, leider. 

4k und VR interessieren mich beide nicht sonderlich. 4k nicht, weil ich nicht nur kurzsichtig bin und schon kaum Unterschied zwischen 720p und Full HD bei meinem Sofaabstand zum TV sehe und mir die FHD Schärfe einfach ausreicht. VR nicht, weil ich leicht unter Motion Sickness leide und auch kein Interesse an diesen "Light"-Spielen habe und nur für Cockpittitel lohnt sich das nicht. Und ja, auch der Preis muss noch erheblich fallen sowie die Qualität der Displays ordentlich steigen. Bei Wireless Headsets mit guten Displays (ohne Fliegengitter) und für 200 - 250 Euro denke ich langsam darüber nach, vorher ist das ohnehin alles nur eine Technikspielerei für mich.

Der Drive Club VR Screenshot sieht übrigens nicht mal nach frühem PS3 Screen aus sondern eher wie hochskalierte PS2 ... 
Allerdings wird DC VR ohnehin wohl eines der wenigen richtigen VR Spiele.


----------



## Spiritogre (8. September 2016)

stayxone schrieb:


> Hmm ne Sony sorry, ich hol dann lieber ne Scorpio  Ach BTW meine One S kann 4k Blu-ray abspielen  und hat 100€ weniger gekostet...



Die One S vergleicht man ja auch mit der PS4 Slim und die kosten gleich viel.

Die Scorpio soll ja mindestens 600 kosten wenn sie erscheint. Und dann muss es auch erst mal Spiele dafür geben. Die Gefahr ist da nämlich, dass wegen der Verbreitung die PS4 (Pro) die Leadplattform der meisten Games ist und die Scorpio somit von ihrer Mehrleistung gar nicht profitieren kann.


----------



## Sanador (8. September 2016)

Oho, dann bin ich schon auf die Kommentare in Vergleich-Checks gespannt.
Von "LoL, die Xbone ist so ganz viel doll langsamer als die PS4!!!!111" zu "PS4 Pro? Wohl eher fürn Po!! XDXD".


----------



## Odin333 (8. September 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die Scorpio soll ja mindestens 600 kosten wenn sie erscheint.


Das halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich. Zum einen hat MS bereits Erfahrung damit gemacht, was passiert, wenn man für ein Produkt zu viel verlangt, zum anderen hat es sich MS mit dem 4K-Laufwerk in der One S quasi selbst versaut, einen so hohen Preis zu rechtfertigen. Auch die angepeilte Rechenleistung spricht eher gegen eine hochpreisige Konsole.
Die 6 TFLOPS schienen bei Ankündigung etwas Besonderes zu sein, tatsächlich sind entsprechen sie der normalen APU-Entwicklung wie man dank der Neo gesehen hat. Nach zwei Jahren hat man die Rechenleistung für den selben Preis mehr als verdoppelt, in einem Jahr sollten deswegen die benötigten 30% an Mehrleistung ohne weiteres drin sein.
Sie wird also mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit im selben Preisbereich wie die PS4 Pro liegen (399€).

Und genauso hoch wird die Warscheinlichkeit sein, dass wir ein Jahr später eine PS4 SuperPro mit 9 TFLOPS und 4K-Laufwerk sehen werden.
Genau so wird jetzt der Konsolenkrieg weitergehen.


----------



## Scholdarr (8. September 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die One S vergleicht man ja auch mit der PS4 Slim und die kosten gleich viel.


Die One S hat aber einen UHD-Player. Damit bietet sie imo eindeutig mehr fürs gleiche Geld.


----------



## Odin333 (8. September 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Die One S hat aber einen UHD-Player. Damit bietet sie imo eindeutig mehr fürs gleiche Geld.



Als UHD-Player bietet sie mehr, als Spielkonsole bietet sie qualitativ und quantitativ weniger.


----------



## Scholdarr (8. September 2016)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Als UHD-Player bietet sie mehr, als Spielkonsole bietet sie qualitativ und quantitativ weniger.


Quantitativ?

Für Spieler, die gleichzeitig am PC und an der Konsole zocken, bietet die One S inzwischen imo deutlich mehr, aber ist nur meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## Odin333 (8. September 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Für Spieler, die gleichzeitig am PC und an der Konsole zocken, bietet die One S inzwischen imo deutlich mehr, aber ist nur meine persönliche Meinung.



Gerade für PC-Spieler bietet sie nichts ausser dem UHD-Laufwerk. Ein 8€ HDMI-Kabel oder 50€ Steamlink ersetzt den Rest der One S zu 100% weil es keine Exklusivtitel mehr geben wird.

Eine One hat dem PC-Spieler nichts zu bieten, eine PS4 immerhin ihre Exklusivtitel.


----------



## Scholdarr (8. September 2016)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Gerade für PC-Spieler bietet sie nichts ausser dem UHD-Laufwerk. Ein 8€ HDMI-Kabel oder 50€ Steamlink ersetzt den Rest der One S zu 100% weil es keine Exklusivtitel mehr geben wird.
> 
> Eine One hat dem PC-Spieler nichts zu bieten, eine PS4 immerhin ihre Exklusivtitel.


Mal über den Tellerrand rauskucken. Exklusivtitel sind nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss, ganz im Gegenteil. One Windows bietet viel mehr als das. Ich kann meine Spiele zocken, wo immer ich will und auf welcher Plattform ich will. Ich kann am Fernseher im Wohnzimmer anfangen und später im Arbeitszimmer weiterzocken. Wenn die Frau oder die Kids am TV sind, kann ich trotzdem zocken. Es macht keinen Unterschied mehr, ob meine Freunde auf Xbox oder PC zocken, ich kann mit allen zusammen spielen. Das ist Fortschritt, der wirklich weiter bringt und einer Vision folgt. Exklusivtitel hingegen bringen dem Kunden überhaupt nichts, sie spalten nur den Markt und sorgen dafür, dass Menschen mehr Geld ausgeben, als sie eigentlich müssten.

Und die paar Exklusivtitel von Sony kratzen mich ehrlich gesagt wenig. Es ist ja auch nicht so, als würde es sonst keine Spiele geben. 

Ich bin ja eigentlich überhaupt kein Freund von Konsolen, aber wenn ich mir eine kaufen sollte, dann würde es sehr wahrscheinlich eher eine Xbox sein.


----------



## Grolt (8. September 2016)

Die Scorpio wird ja auch eine komplett neue Generation einleuten, dementsprechend ist ein Vergleich unfair, wehalb ich Sony auch weiterhin im Vorteil sehe.Und letzendlich zählen Spiele, auch exclusive und da hat MS außer Halo, Forza, Gears und 2-3 dritten nichts anzubieten.


----------



## Odin333 (8. September 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich kann meine Spiele zocken, wo immer ich will und auf welcher Plattform ich will. Ich kann am Fernseher im Wohnzimmer anfangen und später im Arbeitszimmer weiterzocken. Wenn die Frau oder die Kids am TV sind, kann ich trotzdem zocken. Es macht keinen Unterschied mehr, ob meine Freunde auf Xbox oder PC zocken, ich kann mit allen zusammen spielen. Das ist Fortschritt, der wirklich weiter bringt und einer Vision folgt.



Toll... Das war jetzt eine Lobes-Hymne auf Microsofts 180° Kehrtwende im  Bezug auf ihre Produktstrategie, und dass MS jetzt zu den Guten gehört  und sie im Interesse der Spieler handeln, aber das beantwortet nicht die  Frage, was dir eine Xbox neben dem PC bringt.
Ich kann genau die selben Dinge mit einem 50€ Steamlink machen. Und das deutlich länger und bei mehr Spielen als mit einer Xbox. Auch Crossplay ist bei den Unterstützten Spielen über Steamlink möglich.

Was genau bleibt also von der One übrig?



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Exklusivtitel hingegen bringen dem Kunden überhaupt nichts, sie spalten nur den Markt und sorgen dafür, dass Menschen mehr Geld ausgeben, als sie eigentlich müssten.


Kann es sein, dass du gerade einen essentiellen Bestandteil einer gesunden Marktwirtschaft entdeckt hast? Den Konkurrenzkampf?

Der Funktioniert normalerweise nicht, wenn sich alle absprechen und das selbe anbieten.


----------



## Scholdarr (8. September 2016)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Toll... Das war jetzt eine Lobes-Hymne auf Microsofts 180° Kehrtwende im  Bezug auf ihre Produktstrategie, und dass MS jetzt zu den Guten gehört  und sie im Interesse der Spieler handeln,


Microsoft gehört ganz sicher nicht "zu den Guten". Ich finde einzig und alleine ihre Produktstrategie gut.



> aber das beantwortet nicht die  Frage, was dir eine Xbox neben dem PC bringt.
> Ich kann genau die selben Dinge mit einem 50€ Steamlink machen. Und das deutlich länger und bei mehr Spielen als mit einer Xbox. Auch Crossplay ist bei den Unterstützten Spielen über Steamlink möglich.


Wer generell nur am PC zocken will, der braucht überhaupt keine Konsole. Auch nicht für die paar Exklusivtitel, denn Alternativen gibt es wie Sand am Meer. 

Es gibt (was viele immer wieder vergessen) ganz andere Gründe für den Kauf einer Konsole, z.B. das Plug-and-Play Prinzip. Anmachen und loslegen. Das ist übrigens auch speziell interessant, wenn man mal Kinder hat. Wie gesagt, einfach mal über den Tellerrand blicken.

Wenn es dir persönlich einzig und alleine um die Exklusivspiele geht und du diese unbedingt spielen musst, dann mag vlt. die PS wirklich die bessere Alternative sein, sollten dir deren Spiele mehr zusagen.



> Kann es sein, dass du gerade einen essentiellen Bestandteil einer gesunden Marktwirtschaft entdeckt hast? Den Konkurrenzkampf?
> 
> Der Funktioniert normalerweise nicht, wenn sich alle absprechen und das selbe anbieten.


Ordentlichen Konkurrenzkampf gibt es um gleiche bzw. ähnliche Produkte, nicht um unterschiedliche und höchst individualistische. Exklusivspiele entziehen sich ja gerade jeder ernsthaften Konkurrenz, es ist praktisch ein Monopol. Das ist das Gegenteil von Konkurrenz.

Aber überhaupt ist die klassische Definition von Konkurrenz im Entertainmentbusiness eher fraglich, weil es hier immer um sehr individuelle, kaum vergleichbare Produkte geht (die sich auch nicht zwangsläufig gegenseitig ausschießen). Das gilt für Spiele, wie auch für Filme oder Bücher.


----------



## Savag3r (8. September 2016)

Wunderbar Microsoft. Ihr habt den Größten! Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Nur schade, dass euch das außer bei Exklusivtiteln nichts bringen wird. Die Studios werden den Teufel tun und eine von drei, ach ne - zwei (sorry Nintendo) Konsolen mit besserer Grafik ausstatten. Da Sony trotzdem die größere Marktmacht hat, liegt der Vorteil nach wie vor auf deren Seite. Ergo: Bekommt ihr durch bessere Hardware trotzdem nicht mehr Spieler.
Das Credo "wir sind besser als Sony" hättet ihr euch mal besser vor Release der XBO auf den Hut geschrieben.


----------



## MeisterZhaoYun (8. September 2016)

naja wer weiß wie es kommt, wenn es wie bei der Ps2 kommt kann sich Microsoft warm anziehen (PS2 länger am markt und hatte es geschafft den markt zu dominieren.)

Läuft es wie bei der PS3 dürfte das letzte word es am Ende fallen (Ps3 und Xbox360 haben am Ende keinen großen Unterschied mehr in den Verkaufszahlen gehabt, obwohl die Xbox360 anfangs der PS3 überlegen war und zeitlich einen sehr hohen Abstand bei dem Verkaufszahlen hatte.

Und was die Ps4 und die One angeht, so dürfte deutlich sein, das MS nun versucht Offensive die nächste Generation einzuleiten .

Nun müssen wir gamer uns die Frage stellen, lohnt sich jetzt schon eine Neue Generation `?  Die letzte ist gerade bei der Halbzeit und schon gibt es neue Konsolen.

Ironischerweise hatten einige Analysten gemeint die PS4 und die One seien die letzten Konsolen mit Optischen Datenträgern.


----------



## Odin333 (8. September 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ordentlichen Konkurrenzkampf gibt es um gleiche bzw. ähnliche Produkte, nicht um unterschiedliche und höchst individualistische. Exklusivspiele entziehen sich ja gerade jeder ernsthaften Konkurrenz, es ist praktisch ein Monopol. Das ist das Gegenteil von Konkurrenz.



Ja... naja... Der Konkurrenzkampf läuft in diesem Fall zwischen MS und Sony und deswegen zwischen Xbox One und PS4 (also durchaus zwischen ähnlichen Produkten) und nicht zwischen Halo oder Uncharted...

Aber wenn das Verständnis schon dafür fehlt, dann lassen wird das lieber.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (8. September 2016)

MeisterZhaoYun schrieb:


> Läuft es wie bei der PS3 dürfte das letzte word es am Ende fallen (Ps3 und Xbox360 haben am Ende keinen großen Unterschied mehr in den Verkaufszahlen gehabt, obwohl die Xbox360 anfangs der PS3 überlegen war und zeitlich einen sehr hohen Abstand bei dem Verkaufszahlen hatte.



Sony hat viel Boden mit dem stark subventioniertem Blu Ray Laufwerk gut gemacht, aber gegen Nintendo hatten sie beide keine Chance. Diese Gen haben Nintendo und MS durch massive Fehlentscheidungen Sony halt ohne Ende in die Arme gespielt. Ich hoffe ja, dass die NX den Markt wieder etwas aufmischt, aber habe so meine Zweifel.


----------



## Spiritogre (8. September 2016)

Also als PC Spieler kann ich ohnehin mit den Microsoft Konsolen am allerwenigsten anfangen. Weiß nicht, warum sich Scholdarr dann nicht gleich zwei PCs oder einen Steam-Link kauft. 

Ich habe schon auf die 360 verzichtet, eben weil es damals außer Forza, Halo und Gears of War (und das aber ja nicht hierzulande) nichts gab, und für diese Art Spiele habe ich auf PC Alternativen. Auf den Playstations habe ich in jedem Fall das ganze Japan-Gedöns und auf der PS3 inzwischen locker 40 - 50 Exklusivspiele. 

Noch habe ich keine PS4, aber wenn XBox One oder PS4 dann kommt ohnehin nur PS4 in Frage, weil es auf der One ja inzwischen nicht mal mehr einen (für mich interessanten) Exklusivtitel gibt, auf der PS4 immerhin schon eine handvoll und das werden langsam mehr: Final Fantasy XV (kommt vielleicht auch für PC), Uncharted IV, Bloodborne, Persona 5, Deception IV – Knightmare Princess, Omega Quintet, Horizon: Zero Dawn, Nights of Azure (Teil 2 ist auch schon angekündigt), Star Ocean 5, Black Rose Valkyrie, Fate/Extella, Until Dawn, Detroit - Become Human - das ist schon einiges.




Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Sony hat viel Boden mit dem stark  subventioniertem Blu Ray Laufwerk gut gemacht, aber gegen Nintendo  hatten sie beide keine Chance. Diese Gen haben Nintendo und MS durch  massive Fehlentscheidungen Sony halt ohne Ende in die Arme gespielt. Ich  hoffe ja, dass die NX den Markt wieder etwas aufmischt, aber habe so  meine Zweifel.


Na ja, gegen Wii keine Chance? Die Unterschiede sind auch nur ca. 15 Millionen (ca. je 85 Millionen 360 und PS3 und 100 Millionen Wii). Die PS2 war damals schon eine ganz andere Liga mit ihren 150 Millionen. 

NX sollte man da einfach nicht mit reinrechnen, das wird nun einmal zu 99 Prozent ein Handheld. Dass der TV Anschluss als tolles Features angepriesen wird ist klasse aber grafisch wird das Teil halt irgendwo ziemlich in der Mitte zwischen Wii U und PS4 (der normalen) liegen. Das ist nicht schlimm, die meisten Entwickler werden ohnehin japanische Studios sein, und die schaffen eh nur PS2 Grafik in HD. Von daher sollte man die ohnehin nicht als Konkurrenz sehen, denn NX wird völlig andere Spiele haben.


----------



## Savag3r (8. September 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Aber überhaupt ist die klassische Definition von Konkurrenz im Entertainmentbusiness eher fraglich, weil es hier immer um sehr individuelle, kaum vergleichbare Produkte geht (die sich auch nicht zwangsläufig gegenseitig ausschießen). Das gilt für Spiele, wie auch für Filme oder Bücher.



Ich finde den Vergleich mit Filmen eigentlich recht schön. Auf Konsolen lässt er sich aber trotzdem nicht anwenden. Da benutzt du den Begriff Entertainmentbusiness zu übergreifend. Das geht sogar weit über Äpfel und Birnen hinaus. Filme lassen sich einfach nicht oder nur schlecht vergleichen. Genre, Produktionstechnik (3D, HDR, usw.), Zielpublikum, Produktionsbudget, Drehbuch. Das sind die Eckdaten die Filme definieren. Teilen sich zwei Filme die gleichen Eckdaten, lassen sie sich vergleichen und stehen in direkter Konkurrenz zueinander. Und selbst dann wird die Entscheidung rein nach dem Gusto jedes einzelnen Zuschauers fallen.

Spielekonsolen teilen sich von Grund auf die gleichen Eckdaten wie Anwendungszweck, Zielgruppe, sogar bis hin zu Produktgröße und -umfang. Das ist der Inbegriff von Konkurrenz und Vergleichbarkeit. Wenn nicht das was dann?


----------



## Scholdarr (8. September 2016)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Ja... naja... Der Konkurrenzkampf läuft in diesem Fall zwischen MS und Sony und deswegen zwischen Xbox One und PS4 (also durchaus zwischen ähnlichen Produkten) und nicht zwischen Halo oder Uncharted...


Spiele gehören zum Produkt dazu. Niemand kauft sich eine Konsole, weil sie so geil im Wohnzimmer aussieht, sondern weil man damit zocken will. Außerdem werden Exklusivspiele natürlich von Microsoft und Sony selbst hergestellt, sie sind also Teil des Gesamtprodukts.

Wenn Exklusivspiele irrelevant für den Kauf der Konsolen wären, dann gäbe es überhaupt keinen Grund für deren Existenz.



> Aber wenn das Verständnis schon dafür fehlt, dann lassen wird das lieber.


Vielleicht sollten wir das wirklich lassen, Herr Ökonomieprofessor.



Savag3r schrieb:


> Ich finde den Vergleich mit Filmen eigentlich recht schön. Auf Konsolen lässt er sich aber trotzdem nicht anwenden. Da benutzt du den Begriff Entertainmentbusiness zu übergreifend. Das geht sogar weit über Äpfel und Birnen hinaus. Filme lassen sich einfach nicht oder nur schlecht vergleichen. Genre, Produktionstechnik (3D, HDR, usw.), Zielpublikum, Produktionsbudget, Drehbuch. Das sind die Eckdaten die Filme definieren. Teilen sich zwei Filme die gleichen Eckdaten, lassen sie sich vergleichen und stehen in direkter Konkurrenz zueinander. Und selbst dann wird die Entscheidung rein nach dem Gusto jedes einzelnen Zuschauers fallen.


Es ging mir nicht darum, Konsolen 1zu1 mit Filmen zu vergleichen. Das ist natürlich Blödsinn. Es ging erst mal darum, Spiele mit Filmen zu vergleichen, und da ist der Vergleich imo ziemlich naheliegend. Wie das imo mit der Konsole zusammen hängt, dazu unten mehr.



> Spielekonsolen teilen sich von Grund auf die gleichen Eckdaten wie Anwendungszweck, Zielgruppe, sogar bis hin zu Produktgröße und -umfang. Das ist der Inbegriff von Konkurrenz und Vergleichbarkeit. Wenn nicht das was dann?


Das ist nur die bloße Hülle. Aber eine Konsole verkauft sich nicht nur über die bloße Hardware und den generellen Einsatzzweck, sondern auch über den konkreten Einsatzzweck. Zumindest gibt es eine bestimmte Kundengruppe, die auf die Spiele mindestens so viel Wert legen wie auf die Hardware. Viele Spieler kaufen sich eine bestimmte Konsole, weil sie bestimmte Spiele darauf spielen wollen. Also hat die Auswahl an Spielen natürlich Einfluss auf das Trägerprodukt, es gehört als Folgeprodukt implizit zum Produkt dazu. Gibt es hier exklusive Angebote, dann wird die Konkurrenz derart verfälscht, dass eine rein rationale Vergleichbarkeit nicht mehr gegeben ist. Denn dann vergleicht der Kunde eben nicht nur Größe, Leistung, Preis, Aussehen etc, sondern exklusive Inhalte, die nur ein Produkt bietet. Wie willst du ein Exklusivspiel auf System A mit der Hardware auf System B vergleichen? Entscheidet sich ein Kunde aufgrund der Performance für eine Konsole, dann gibt es ordentliche Konkurrenz, zumindest für diesen Kunden, das ist korrekt. Entscheidet sich ein Kunde aber aufgrund des spielerischen Angebots für eine Konsole, dann gibt es da keine ganz so einfache Konkurrenz mehr im klassischen Sinne. Kurz: Möchte ich Exklusivpiel X zocken, dann muss ich dafür Konsole Y kaufen. Das ist dann keine Konkurrenz mehr, sondern ein implizites Monopol, mit allen inbegriffenen Nachteilen für den Kunden.


----------



## D-Wave (8. September 2016)

Na und! Wenns nach meinem Ego gehen würde wären alle Konsolen schon im Erdboden verschwunden, weil sie der PC eh nach und nach auffrisst. Masterrace ist einfach ne Geile Sache.


----------



## stayxone (8. September 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die One S vergleicht man ja auch mit der PS4 Slim und die kosten gleich viel.
> 
> Die Scorpio soll ja mindestens 600 kosten wenn sie erscheint. Und dann muss es auch erst mal Spiele dafür geben. Die Gefahr ist da nämlich, dass wegen der Verbreitung die PS4 (Pro) die Leadplattform der meisten Games ist und die Scorpio somit von ihrer Mehrleistung gar nicht profitieren kann.



Ach die PS4 Slim kann also 4K Streaming und Blu-Ray abspielen, HDR Gaming und  das alles für 299€? 

Ähm stop  ne kannse nicht also ist der Vergleich zur PS4 Pro doch schon genau der richtige, nur mit dem Unterschied das die Pro keine 4K Blu-Rays abspielen kann aber 100€ mehr kostet...

Ich bleib dabei, XBOX One s und dann Scorpio wenn sie raus kommt!

Mal ganz davon abgesehen das ich mir demnächst nen XBOX One Game kaufe und es auch auf dem PC spielen kann, oder andersrum, da bietet für mich Microsoft momentan mehr.


----------



## Spiritogre (8. September 2016)

stayxone schrieb:


> Ach die PS4 Slim kann also 4K Streaming und Blu-Ray abspielen, HDR Gaming und  das alles für 299€?
> 
> Ähm stop  ne kannse nicht also ist der Vergleich zur PS4 Pro doch schon genau der richtige, nur mit dem Unterschied das die Pro keine 4K Blu-Rays abspielen kann aber 100€ mehr kostet...
> 
> Ich bleib dabei, XBOX One s und dann Scorpio wenn sie raus kommt!


Die PS4 Slim kann natürlich BR abspielen, 4k Streaming, HDR und kostet 299 Euro. Irgendo bist du also falsch informiert. Kann übrigens auch die normale PS4, bzw. HDR kommt mit dem nächsten Firmware Update. Einzig UHD BR kann sie nicht. Wenn du also wie ca. 0,00000001 Prozent der Kunden wert darauf legst, dann musst du dir einen UHD BR Player kaufen oder halt eine XBox One S. 
Wie ja schon angemerkt wurde, MS wurde damals dafür ziemlich angegangen, weil sie ihren Fokus nicht so sehr auf Spiele sondern auf die Multimedia Eigenschaften gelegt haben. Wenn du also eine Konsole nicht wegen der Spiele sondern wegen dieser Multimedia-Eigenschaften holst, dann bist du bei Microsoft goldrichtig. Zocker kaufen sich halt so oder so die PS4 ... ^^


----------



## PCamateur (8. September 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Das ist nur die bloße Hülle. Aber eine Konsole verkauft sich nicht nur über die bloße Hardware und den generellen Einsatzzweck, sondern auch über den konkreten Einsatzzweck. Zumindest gibt es eine bestimmte Kundengruppe, die auf die Spiele mindestens so viel Wert legen wie auf die Hardware. Viele Spieler kaufen sich eine bestimmte Konsole, weil sie bestimmte Spiele darauf spielen wollen. Also hat die Auswahl an Spielen natürlich Einfluss auf das Trägerprodukt, es gehört als Folgeprodukt implizit zum Produkt dazu. Gibt es hier exklusive Angebote, dann wird die Konkurrenz derart verfälscht, dass eine rein rationale Vergleichbarkeit nicht mehr gegeben ist. Denn dann vergleicht der Kunde eben nicht nur Größe, Leistung, Preis, Aussehen etc, sondern exklusive Inhalte, die nur ein Produkt bietet. Wie willst du ein Exklusivspiel auf System A mit der Hardware auf System B vergleichen? Entscheidet sich ein Kunde aufgrund der Performance für eine Konsole, dann gibt es ordentliche Konkurrenz, zumindest für diesen Kunden, das ist korrekt. Entscheidet sich ein Kunde aber aufgrund des spielerischen Angebots für eine Konsole, dann gibt es da keine ganz so einfache Konkurrenz mehr im klassischen Sinne. Kurz: Möchte ich Exklusivpiel X zocken, dann muss ich dafür Konsole Y kaufen. Das ist dann keine Konkurrenz mehr, sondern ein implizites Monopol, mit allen inbegriffenen Nachteilen für den Kunden.



Es gibt sicher Leute, die sich wegen Exklusivtiteln für eine Konsole entscheiden. Wobei es hier wohl eher so läuft, dass es einem egal ist ob PS oder XBOX. Dann überlegt man halt ob man lieber Forza oder Gran Turismo spielen möchte und entscheidet sich für ein Produkt. Ein minimaler Teil wird sich nur wegen einem neuen God of War eine neue PS kaufen. 

Die wirklich entscheidenden Gründe liegen glaub ich eher wirklich im konkreten Einsatzzweck. Ich will nur spielen --> PS. Ich will das ganze Multimedia drumherum --> Xbox. Die einzigen Konsolen die mMn wirklich nach Exklusivtiteln verkauft werden, sind die Nintendo Konsolen. 

Und ein ebenfalls nicht zu unterschätzender Faktor ist, womit meine Freunde spielen. Wenn alle eine PS4 haben, werd ich mir nicht die Xbox holen. Zubehör kann natürlich auch noch eine Rolle spielen (welcher Controller liegt besser in der Hand, VR, Kinect, etc.). Welches System hatte ich in der vorigen Generation und wie war ich zufrieden, der Mensch ist ja ein Gewohnheitstier. Last but not least natürlich auch noch Spontankäufe/Preisfrage. Cooles Bundle für 299, nehm ich mit. 

Von all diesen Faktoren glaub ich ehrlicherweise, dass Exklusivtitel die kleinste Rolle spielen. Vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, dass die meistverkauftesten Spiele auf den Systemen eben keine Exklusivtitel sind (aufgeschlüsselt nach Konsole: • Gaming - Meistverkaufte PC- und Videospiele weltweit bis 2016 | Statistik)


----------



## Grolt (8. September 2016)

D-Wave schrieb:


> Na und! Wenns nach meinem Ego gehen würde wären alle Konsolen schon im Erdboden verschwunden, weil sie der PC eh nach und nach auffrisst. Masterrace ist einfach ne Geile Sache.



Multisystem-User ist die einzige Masterrace


----------



## Scholdarr (8. September 2016)

PCamateur schrieb:


> Es gibt sicher Leute, die sich wegen Exklusivtiteln für eine Konsole entscheiden. Wobei es hier wohl eher so läuft, dass es einem egal ist ob PS oder XBOX. Dann überlegt man halt ob man lieber Forza oder Gran Turismo spielen möchte und entscheidet sich für ein Produkt. Ein minimaler Teil wird sich nur wegen einem neuen God of War eine neue PS kaufen.


Ich glaube schon, dass es Leute gibt, die sich wegen einem The Last of Us oder Uncharted eine Playstation gekauft haben. Aber klar, das ist nur eine Teilgruppe der Käufer. Für diese Gruppe ist aber keine ordentliche Konkurrenz gegeben, da es für dieses bestimmte Produkt eben nur einen Anbieter und nur eine Plattform gibt. 



> Die wirklich entscheidenden Gründe liegen glaub ich eher wirklich im konkreten Einsatzzweck. Ich will nur spielen --> PS. Ich will das ganze Multimedia drumherum --> Xbox.


Das macht imo nicht viel Sinn, denn ich kann auch auf der Xbox prima spielen. Sieht man mal von Exklusivtiteln ab, sind die Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Konsolen wirklich marginal in Punkto Spieleeignung.



> Und ein ebenfalls nicht zu unterschätzender Faktor ist, womit meine Freunde spielen. Wenn alle eine PS4 haben, werd ich mir nicht die Xbox holen. Zubehör kann natürlich auch noch eine Rolle spielen (welcher Controller liegt besser in der Hand, VR, Kinect, etc.). Welches System hatte ich in der vorigen Generation und wie war ich zufrieden, der Mensch ist ja ein Gewohnheitstier. Last but not least natürlich auch noch Spontankäufe/Preisfrage. Cooles Bundle für 299, nehm ich mit.


Das ist sicherlich alles richtig. Aber mein Argument ist damit nicht weniger gültig, dass Exklusivtitel die eigentlich ordentliche Konkurrenz untergraben durch den Aufbau eines Quasimonopols. Ob einen das persönlich beeinflusst, ist eine ganz andere Frage. Aber irgendeinen Einfluss muss es schlicht haben, sonst hätten Exklusivspiele sich nicht solange gehalten.



> Von all diesen Faktoren glaub ich ehrlicherweise, dass Exklusivtitel die kleinste Rolle spielen. Vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, dass die meistverkauftesten Spiele auf den Systemen eben keine Exklusivtitel sind (aufgeschlüsselt nach Konsole: • Gaming - Meistverkaufte PC- und Videospiele weltweit bis 2016 | Statistik)


Naja, das sagt über die Entscheidung für oder gegen eine Konsole eigentlich recht wenig aus (Nintendo mal ausgenommen), weil ich die Multiplat-Spiele ja auf jeder Plattform zocken kann. Die spielen also für meine Kaufentscheidung nun wirklich gar keine Rolle.



Grolt schrieb:


> Multisystem-User ist die einzige Masterrace


Masterrace ist der User, der mit seinem Setup glücklich und zufrieden ist, egal welche oder wie viele Systeme er hat.


----------



## PCamateur (8. September 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich glaube schon, dass es Leute gibt, die sich wegen einem The Last of Us oder Uncharted eine Playstation gekauft haben. Aber klar, das ist nur eine Teilgruppe der Käufer. Für diese Gruppe ist aber keine ordentliche Konkurrenz gegeben, da es für dieses bestimmte Produkt eben nur einen Anbieter und nur eine Plattform gibt.



Ja schon, hab ich ja auch geschrieben, aber die die für ein oder zwei Exklusivtitel eine Konsole erwerben, sind nicht wirklich relevant gemessen an der Gesamtanzahl. 



> Das macht imo nicht viel Sinn, denn ich kann auch auf der Xbox prima spielen. Sieht man mal von Exklusivtiteln ab, sind die Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Konsolen wirklich marginal in Punkto Spieleeignung.


Natürlich ist die XBOX auch in 1. Linie zum Spielen da. Kann mich aber an die Diskussion erinnern als die beiden Konsolen erschienen sind. Da war neben Kinect- und Onlinezwang, eben auch ein Punkt, dass man rein zum Spielen den "Mediaplayer" nicht braucht. Natürlich sind beide gleich geeignet zum Spielen.



> Das ist sicherlich alles richtig. Aber mein Argument ist damit nicht weniger gültig, dass Exklusivtitel die eigentlich ordentliche Konkurrenz untergraben durch den Aufbau eines Quasimonopols. Ob einen das persönlich beeinflusst, ist eine ganz andere Frage. Aber irgendeinen Einfluss muss es schlicht haben, sonst hätten Exklusivspiele sich nicht solange gehalten.


Zum einen glaube ich nicht, dass sich dieses "Monopol" wirklich dermaßen relevant ist, dass es den freien Markt untergräbt. Zum anderen hängt die Definition von Monopol davon ab, wie engmaschig man den Markt definieren will. Exklusivspiele würde ich als Features sehen. Wenn diese aber ein Quasimonopol entstehen lassen, dann ist es kein Bestandteil mehr des Konsolenmarktes. Zur Erklärung: Ich würde sagen wir haben kein Monopol am Konsolenmarkt. Es gibt 2 in etwa gleich starke Konkurrenten. Keiner hat ein Monopol. Wenn ich aber nun die Konsole mit Uncharted will, dann hab ich nur eine Möglichkeit. Deswegen gibt es aber am Konsolenmarkt noch kein Monopol, es gibt ja immer noch 2 Bewerber. Ich hab nur einen für mich ausgeschlossen. Wenn es der Uncharted-Konsolen-Markt wäre, dann hätte die PS dort ein Monopol. Ansonsten ist es ein normales Auswahlverfahren. Genauso gut könnte man sagen, dass die Xbox ein Monopol auf dem Markt der Konsolen mit dem grünen X hat. Diesen Markt definiert man aber so nicht. Wovon du redest, ist ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal (=USP) aber kein "(Quasi-)Monopol". 




> Naja, das sagt über die Entscheidung für oder gegen eine Konsole eigentlich recht wenig aus (Nintendo mal ausgenommen), weil ich die Multiplat-Spiele ja auf jeder Plattform zocken kann. Die spielen also für meine Kaufentscheidung nun wirklich gar keine Rolle.


Für die Entscheidung nicht. Wenn es aber so wäre, dass einer oder mehrere Exklusivtitel einen wirklich relevanten Teil der Besitzer ausmacht, dann müsste sich das ja entsprechend widerspiegeln. Tut es aber nicht.



> Masterrace ist der User, der mit seinem Setup glücklich und zufrieden ist, egal welche oder wie viele Systeme er hat.



Korrekt


----------



## Orzhov (8. September 2016)

Rassenkampf der Konsolen Folge Drölf.


----------



## doomkeeper (9. September 2016)

Also als die Xbox One gegen die PS4 technisch nix zu melden hatte bzw. hat, hat man es bei Microsoft runtergespielt weil ja die Technik so unwichtig ist etc.pp.

Jetzt bringen sie ein teureres, technisch besseres (weil u.a. späterer Release) und schon kann man Sony mit der vermeindlich deutlich besseren Technik ärgern?

Die Release und PR Blamage rund um die Xbox One ist wohl doch viel schlimmer gewesen als es Microsoft gerne zugeben möchte. ^^


----------



## LOX-TT (9. September 2016)

D-Wave schrieb:


> Masterrace ist einfach ne Geile Sache.



eher eine Plage


----------



## Rabowke (9. September 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> eher ein Plage



Du meinst wohl Dummheit?


----------



## LOX-TT (9. September 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl Dummheit?



trifft es auch gut ja


----------



## transwarp2010 (9. September 2016)

Microsoft brüstet sich bei der Scorpio mit theoretischen Werten. Auf dem Papier liest sich das alles prima. Gezeigt haben sie bislang NICHTS!
Zwar ist die PS4 Pro weniger potent, aber real. 2017 ist ein Jahr weiter und natürlich hält die Entwicklung bis dahin nicht an. 6 TFLOPS sind  bei den PC-Grafikkarten bereits Normalität. Wenn Microsoft nächstes Jahr also an den Markt geht, ist auch ihre Konsole bereits wieder hinten dran. Dennoch wäre die Leistung  und das Konzept durchaus interessant.
Für Sony tut es mir leid, denn die haben das Timing durch und durch versaut. Auch wenn sie besser könnten, woran ich nicht zweifle, können sie unmöglich nächstes Jahr wieder mit einer neuen, besseren Konsole an den Markt gehen, ohne wirklich alle Käufer zu verärgern. Damit ist ihre Möglichkeit, den Konkurrenten Microsoft zu parieren, sauber verpufft.


----------



## Odin333 (9. September 2016)

transwarp2010 schrieb:


> Microsoft brüstet sich bei der Scorpio mit theoretischen Werten. Auf dem Papier liest sich das alles prima. Gezeigt haben sie bislang NICHTS!
> Zwar ist die PS4 Pro weniger potent, aber real. 2017 ist ein Jahr weiter und natürlich hält die Entwicklung bis dahin nicht an. 6 TFLOPS sind  bei den PC-Grafikkarten bereits Normalität. Wenn Microsoft nächstes Jahr also an den Markt geht, ist auch ihre Konsole bereits wieder hinten dran. Dennoch wäre die Leistung  und das Konzept durchaus interessant.
> Für Sony tut es mir leid, denn die haben das Timing durch und durch versaut. Auch wenn sie besser könnten, woran ich nicht zweifle, können sie unmöglich nächstes Jahr wieder mit einer neuen, besseren Konsole an den Markt gehen, ohne wirklich alle Käufer zu verärgern. Damit ist ihre Möglichkeit, den Konkurrenten Microsoft zu parieren, sauber verpufft.



Einerseits hat es Sony wirklich versaut, weil sie im direkten Konkurrenzkampf tatsächlich besser dastehen würden weil sie eine mehr als doppelt so grosse Community hinter sich haben.

Allerdings vermute ich fast, dass MS mit der Scorpio trotzdem wieder die Arschkarte ziehen wird, weil sie lediglich ein Jahr zeit haben wird, Boden gut zu machen bevor sie von einer technisch weit überlegenen Playsation XY platt gemacht wird.

Die Entwicklung bleibt nicht stehen und wenn Sony beim zwei-Jahres-Rhythmus bleibt, dann sehe ich wenig Chancen für MS.


----------



## Bonkic (9. September 2016)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> wenn Sony beim zwei-Jahres-Rhythmus bleibt



wann gabs denn den?


----------



## Odin333 (9. September 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wann gabs denn den?



Stimmt, man hat sich wegen drei Jahren schon umsonst aufgeregt...

Aber sie könnten sicher 2018 ein leistungsstärkstes Modell bringen, wenn sie müssten/wollten.


----------



## Spiritogre (9. September 2016)

transwarp2010 schrieb:


> Microsoft brüstet sich bei der Scorpio mit theoretischen Werten. Auf dem Papier liest sich das alles prima. Gezeigt haben sie bislang NICHTS!
> Zwar ist die PS4 Pro weniger potent, aber real. 2017 ist ein Jahr weiter und natürlich hält die Entwicklung bis dahin nicht an. 6 TFLOPS sind  bei den PC-Grafikkarten bereits Normalität. Wenn Microsoft nächstes Jahr also an den Markt geht, ist auch ihre Konsole bereits wieder hinten dran. Dennoch wäre die Leistung  und das Konzept durchaus interessant.
> Für Sony tut es mir leid, denn die haben das Timing durch und durch versaut. Auch wenn sie besser könnten, woran ich nicht zweifle, können sie unmöglich nächstes Jahr wieder mit einer neuen, besseren Konsole an den Markt gehen, ohne wirklich alle Käufer zu verärgern. Damit ist ihre Möglichkeit, den Konkurrenten Microsoft zu parieren, sauber verpufft.



Man sollte aber dabei nicht den vermutlichen Preis der Scorpio außer Acht lassen. Gerüchteweise liegt der ja bei ca. 600 Euro. Selbst wenn es nur 500 sein sollten, so ist das immer noch 100 Euro mehr als aktuell die PS4 Pro und die wird in einem Jahr auch noch im Preis fallen. Für die meisten Konsolenkäufer sind 500 Euro und mehr einfach viel zu viel.


----------



## Orzhov (9. September 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> trifft es auch gut ja



Habt ihr früher bei den Schulhofschlägereien nie zugeschaut?


----------



## D-Wave (9. September 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> trifft es auch gut ja



Weis nicht das passiert meist wenn 2 vom selben Schlag aufeinander treffen .


----------



## Wut-Gamer (9. September 2016)

Letztendlich doch egal, die Spiele werden für den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner programmiert.


----------



## HerrBalli (9. September 2016)

Ich werd verrückt... jemand der mal nachgedacht und es verstanden hat. Das es das noch unter uns Zockern gibt... Danke und absolut richtig. Kaum ein Programmierer wird derart viel Blut und Schweiß in seinen Code fließen lassen um auch das letzte bisserl Lichtstimmung aus den "besseren" Chips der Scorpio zu holen, wenn diese dann nicht auch auf PC, Xbone o. Scorpio oder des Playsis zu sehen ist. Wie auch (mal wieder) die letzte ausklingende Konsolengeneration gezeigt hat, wird sich stets auf den kleinsten gemeinsamen Faktor geeinigt.
Die (btw wahnsinnig schnarchige) PK von Sony hat es auch nur nochmal deutlichst unterstrichen.Es werden eher marginale Unterschiede zwischen den jeweils beiden Konsolenversionen zu sehen sein - und das auch nur mit passendem TV-Gerät. Microsoft reitet derart lächerlich auf ihrer Zahl rum (vielleicht wollen sie lieber nicht an ihre Absatzzahlen denken?), das erinnert mich an früher als man auch mal dachte: "Meine 32Bit Konsole ist doppelt so gut wie deine 16Bit!". Nur mal so - XBOX 360 IBM Xenon(3 × 3,2 GHz), PlayStation3 Sony/Toshiba/IBM Cell Broadband Engine(8 × 3,2 GHz).


----------



## temeolin (9. September 2016)

*Sehe ich leider vollkommen anders.*

Ich denke das Sony jetzt den Vorsprung noch weiter ausbauen wird. Trotzdem werden Sie dann die deutlich schwächere Konsole ab ende 2017 haben.
Wir reden ja hier nicht von Leistungsunterschiede, der bisherigen Generationen (PS3 vs xbox360 oder ps4 vs xbone). Die Scorpio wird ca 40-50 % mehr Leistung haben und dass wird man nicht 
verpuffen lassen. Sony hätte sicherlich auch noch gern gewartet. Aber zu wichtig ist der Konsolenmarkt für Sie, da er der tragende Pfeiler des Unternehmens ist. Wir erinnern uns an den Release der PS4, wo Sie
kurz vor der Pleite standen. Es konnten nur bestimmte Mengen an Konsolen gebaut werden, was im ersten Jahr immer wieder mit Lieferschwierigkeiten zu tun hatte.

Ich persönlich finde den Schritt von Sony für seine Gamer nicht in Ordnung. Ich hätte mir, wenn man schon eine Verbesserung plant, eine neue Konsolengeneration gewünscht. Alle Spiele und Titel ( inklusive VR), die ja vorher
für die PS4 angekündigt wurden sind von Anfang an schon für die PRO Konsole geplant worden. Nun müssen alle Besitzer der PS4 grafisch bei allen Titeln immer abstriche machen. Auch das VR System wird mit der PS4 nicht das Erlebnis bieten, wie auf der PRO Konsole. Sony hat das aber für die PS4 immer groß angepriesen. Zusammengefasst: Sony vertröstet die PS4 Spieler damit, dass es eben auf dieser Konsole auch laufen wird. Aber eben nicht so gut. Das hat für mich schon Züge, die Nintendo gerade mit seinen Kunden abgezogen hat. Man bringt eine WiiU auf den Markt und verspricht ein Zelda. Nun kommt das Zelda Spiel aber für die Nintendo NX und wird dann zum Trost als abgespeckte Version für die Wiiu Spieler hinterhergeworfen.

Auch wenn Sony weiterhin die besten Verkaufszahlen hat, werden Sie damit viele Spieler verärgern. Die Zeiten, dass man sich mit dem Kauf einer Konsole gewisse Vorzüge und Exclusivitäten garantiert sind einfach durch die
Schnelllebigkeit vorbei. Ich bin mir fast sicher, dass jetzt schon Planungen anstehen, wie man die Scorpio von Microsoft nun doch noch schlagen kann. Vielleicht dann eine PS4 Pro Neo 2. Und dann wäre da noch Nintendo. Ich finde man sollte Sie auch nicht unterschätzen. Denn die werden auch eine 4k Konsole bringen.

Es wird sich Zeigen was noch alles so passiert.


----------

